# Stanza



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I want to put in a good word for the Stanza reader app. I usually use the Kindle app on my iPod touch, but a KB author emailed me a couple of his books and I didn't know how to get them onto the touch. I had the Stanza app but never used it. I looked at their website, then downloaded Stanza for Mac. I opened the files in the Mac version, then it was easy to wi-fi them to the touch.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I also use Stanza quite a bit and love it! Have run into occasional issues, but never anything I couldn't eventually remedy.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I don't believe I've heard of Stanza. I'll have to check it out. *


----------

